# أغرب 9 حوادث سير أثناء النوم



## marcelino (15 مايو 2011)

*أغرب 9 حوادث سير أثناء النوم*​ 







المشي أثناء النوم من الأمراض العجيبة التي أثارت حيرة الأطباء كثيراً،  فالنائم يبحث عن راحة جسده من إرهاق يوم كامل، فإذ به يحول هذه الراحة إلى  مجهود بدني في غياب العقل، وصُنف المشي أثناء النوم على أنه أحد اضطرابات  النوم، يأتي للصغار نتيجة الإرهاق والضغوط النفسية، وربما شرب الكحوليات أو  المخدرات. ويأتي للكبار نتيجة كبر السن وضمور خلايا وأنسجة المخ.
  وللمشي أثناء النوم أعراض تعرف بها هذه الحالة، فالماشي أثناء النوم أو  Sleepwalker يستطيع النهوض من مكانه والتحرك والسير، وتكون عيناه مفتوحتان،  ويتفوه ببعض الجمل والعبارات الغير مفهومة، والعجيب أنه بعد أن يفيق من  هذه الحالة لا يتذكر أي شيء مما كان يفعله أثناء النوم/ المشي نائماً.
  ويستطيع الماشي نائماً في بعض الأحيان القيام ببعض الأنشطة المعقدة، مثل  قيادة السيارة مثلاً أو غيرها. ولكن في حالتنا هذه جمعنا أغرب 10 حالات  مسجلة للمشي أثناء النوم على مستوى العالم.

​*1- ممرض مستيقظاً .. فنان نائماً.*​ 
نحن الآن مع (لي هدوين) الرجل  الذي يعمل كممرض في النهار، ولكنه حين يجن عليه الليل وينام يتحول إلى  فنان مبدع تخط ريشته وألوانه لوحات مبدعة يندر أن يجود بها المتيقظون،  والعجيب أنه حينما يستيقظ من النوم لا يتذكر أي من هذه الأحداث.
 أطلق  (هدوين) على هذه الظاهر اسم Kipasso وهو عكس اسم بيكاسو الفنان المشهور،  ويقول (هدوين) أنه أثناء النهار لا توجد عليه أي أمارة من أمارات النبوغ أو  التفوق في هذا الفن على الإطلاق.

(هدوين)  يعاني من داء النوم منذ أن كان في الرابعة، ولم يكترث الأبوان بهذه  المشكلة على افتراض أنها مرتبطة بهذه المرحلة العمرية فقط، ولكن حينما دخل  في مرحلة المراهقة، بدأ ينهض من النوم ويرسم على جدران غرفته، وذات مرة كان  نائماً في بيت أحد أصدقائه فنهض أثناء نومه وسار وغطى جدران المطبخ  بالرسومات المثيرة، وكانت مفاجأة لكل من في البيت صباحاً.






مع بداية العشرينات من عمره زادت الموهبة اشتعالاً أثناء النوم، فصار  يستيقظ من نومه ليجد أن كل ما حوله من جدران وأثاث وملابس قد تحول إلى  لوحات فنية.
 العجيب أن هناك من يتهافتون على شراء لوحاته وعرضها في معارض فنية متخصصة بإبداعات هذا الشاب ورسمه إياها أثناء النوم.
 الآن (هدوين) بعد أن تأكد له أنه من الصعب التخلي عن هذا المرض، قرر  التفاعل معه بشكل وقائي يحمي أثاث وجدران بيته من الرسومات، فقام قبل النوم  بتحضير كتاب رسم خاص Sketch وقام بنثر العديد من الأقلام الفحم في أماكن  متفرقة حول البيت وخاصة تحت السلالم – مكانه المفضل – حتى إذا نهض ومشي  نائماً لم يرسم في أي مكان عشوائي.


​*2- قاد السيارة لـ 10 أميال وقتل حماته وهو نائم.*​ 






ومن تورنتو (كينيث باركس) ذي الـ 23 ربيعاً، والذي يعيش مع زوجته وابنته الرضيعة في أرق حاد بسبب البطالة وديون القمار.
 في صباح 23 مايو 1987 استيقظ (باركس) وقاد السيارة لمسافة 23 كيلومتر وهو  نائم من منزله حتى منزل حماته، وتسبب في موت حماته التي كان يحبها، وكانت  تحبه وكانت دوماً تدعوه بـ “العملاق اللطيف”، ليس هذا فحسب ولكنه أيضاً  اعتدى على حماه، والذي نجا من الاعتداء بأعجوبة.
 حينما أفاق (باركس)  وهو في سيارته أسرع بالتوجه إلى قسم الشرطة، وقال لهم: ” أعتقد أني قتلت  بعض الناس بيدي هاتين” كان يقول الجملة وهو يرفع يديه، ثم فجأة أدرك أن  يديه تنزف بشدة نتيجة قطع أوتارها.
 وحينما أفاق (باركس) كان لا يتذكر  أي شيء عما فعله، ولم يكن له سابق عداء بحماته أو حماه، كما أنه له تاريخ  طويل في المشي نائماً، بالإضافة إلى فريق المحامين والمدافعين المكون من  علماء النفس وعلماء الأعصاب وأخصائيين المشي أثناء النوم، أثبتوا أنه كان  غير مدرك لما فعله حينما قتل حماته واعتدى على حماه، وأنه كان كلياً غير  مدرك لما فعل.


​*3- الشيف النائم.*​ 






(روبرت وود) طباخ في الخامسة والخمسين من عمره يتميز بصفة فريدة في المشي  أثناء النوم، إذ أنه ينهض ماشياً أثناء نومه 4 أو 5 مرات في الأسبوع ويدخل  المطبخ ويشعل النار على الأومليت والشيبس. (وود) يسير نائماً منذ 40 سنة  وتعاني زوجته (إلينور) من هذا الأمر كثيراً خوفاً على حياته من التعرض لخطر  النار أثناء نومه.
 يظن (وود) أن سبب هذا الداء هو أنه يسير نائماً  بسبب قرحة معدته، حيث أنه يسير نائماً فقط حينما يتناول البروتينات قبل أن  ينام، لذا فهو يرى أن آلام جوعه هي ما تدفعه إلى المطبخ، لذلك حاول (وود)  أن يستعيض عن البروتينات ببعض الحبوب حتى يقلل هذا العرض الذي يجعله يسير  نائماً.
 ولكن يبدو أن هذه الحيلة لم تصلح، فهو يبحث حالياً عن طبيب مختص بالمشي أثناء النوم من إدنبرج.


​*4- يموت من البرد بسبب المشي نائماً.*​ 






في شتاء يناير 2009 وعلى نحو مأساوي يقضي (تيموثي بروجمان) نحبه بسبب المشي  أثناء النوم .. (بروجمان) كهربائي في الواحدة والخمسين من عمره من  ويسكونسين ويقع منزله في هايوارد، وقد حدث أنه سار أثناء نومه خارجاً من  منزله بملابسة الداخلية، التي ينام بها، وكان درجة الحرارة بالخارج -16  مئوية.
 تم العثور على جثة (بروجمان) خارج منزله، ولم يكن المحققون  يحتاجوا إلى تشيح الجثة ليعلموا أنه قد مات بسبب انخفاض درجة حرارة جسمه  إلى نحو غير محتمل hypothermia أدت إلى الوفاة.
 وجد المحققون في غرفته  علبة من أقراص الأمبيين، وهو الدواء الأكثر شهرة والذي يتعاطاه معظم مرضى  الأرق، وقد اعتقد الجميع بأن هذه الحبوب هي السبب في مشي (بروجمان) أثناء  النوم وبالتالي وفاته.
 أكد منتج الأمبين أنه دواءه آمن للغاية ويستعمله  شريحة كبيرة من الناس بدون أن يؤثر عليهم، وأضاف أحد أصدقاء (بروجمان)  ويُدعى إيد ليسينياك، أن (بروجمان) كان قد أسرف في الشراب في تلك الليلة  وربما قامت حبوب الآمبين بعمل تفاعل مع الخمر فأدت إلى حدوث ذلك.
 لم  تكن هذه هي الحادثة الأول لـ (بروجمان) في المشي نائماً فقد حدث له حادث في  الصيف الماضي حينما قاد شاحنته الصغيرة واصطدم بجانب الجراج، ونصحته أمه  بأن يتوقف عن تعاطي حبوب الأمبين حتى لا يتعرض للخطر مرة أخرى.


​*5- فتاة تسقط من ارتفاع 25 قدم وتنجو.*​







(راشيل وارد) فتاة في الـ 18 من عمرها، تسكن في بيت قديم من القرن التاسع  عشر أشبه بقلاع العصور الوسطى وكانت حجرتها في الطابق الثاني على ارتفاع 25  قدم. والعجيب أنها قامت ماشية أثناء النوم، وارتدت سترتها الصوفية، ثم  فتحت النافذة وفوجئت بجسدها يهوي في الفراغ وتنحشر قدماها في شريط ضيق عرضه  6 بوصات بين جدران القلعة وسيارتها.
 وفي حالة من الذهول وعدم  الاستيعاب تصرخ (راشيل) طلباً للمساعدة وهي بين الوعي واللاوعي، فيستجيب  لها أبواها، ويصحبانها إلى المستشفى ليطمئنوا عليها، فيكتشفوا أنه لم يُكسر  لها عظمة واحدة على الرغم من الارتفاع الكبير نسبياً الذي سقطت منه.


​*6- يجز الأعشاب وهو عار.*​

في عام 2005 استيقظت (ريبيكا أرمسترونج) من نومها على صوت ضجيج آلة جز  الأعشاب، فنهضت ونظرت إلى حولها، فاكتشفت أول ما اكتشفت أن زوجها ليس  بجانبها، فنظرت إلى الساعة ووجدتها الثانية صباحاً، فنهضت ونزلت السلالم  إلى الحديقة، ففوجئت بزوجها (إيان) منهمكاً في جز حشائش الحديقة بدون  ملابسه تقريباً، وكان يؤدي عمله ببراعة تامة كما لو كان مستيقظاً وليس ماش  وهو نائم.








​لم  ترد (ريبيكا) أن توقظه فهي تعلم خطورة أن توقظ أحد الـ Sleepwalker من  نومه، ففكرت بحكمة وقامت بخلع قابس الكهرباء الخاص بآلة جز الحشائش، وصعدت  إلى سريرها، وهي متوقعة ما سيحدث، وبالفعل بعدها بقليل عاد زوجها إلى  جانبها في السرير وأكمل نومه.
 (إيان) ذي الـ 34 عاماً لم يصدق ما روته له زوجته في الصباح ولا مشهد الحشائش المجزوزة ببراعة.


​*7- ترسل إيميلات وهي نائمة.*​ 






أيضاً في عام 2005 قامت سيدة في الرابعة والأربعين من عمرها بالخلود إلى  النوم في الساعة العاشرة، وبعدها بساعتين استيقظت وقامت بالدخول إلى الحجرة  التي بها جهاز الكمبيوتر وأشعلت الجهاز ووصلته بالإنترنت وأرسلت ثلاثة  إيميلات إلى أصدقائها.
 يقول الباحثون أن الإيميلات لم تكن بمحتوى مفهوم  أو ذو معنى، فأحد الرسائل تطالب فيها صديقها بالحضور غداً وترتيب هذا  الثقب الجحيم، وأن يحضر معه الخمر والكافيار.
 يقول أطباء الأعصاب أن  الأمر بالكامل خارج عن اللاوعي، وعلى ما اعتاد عليه الجسد، فهو مسجل في  ذاكرة الجسد بدرجة أولى، فقد قامت وذهبت إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر وأشعلته ووضعت  الباسورد وأرسلت إيميلات .. كل هذا وهي نائمة.


​*8- يقتل زوجته وهو نائم.*​ 






عاني (برايان توماس) – 59 عاماً – من اضطرابات النوم كثيراً وهو طفل،  واستمر معه الأمر حتى كبُر وتزوج بحبيبته (كرستين) – 57 عاماً – وقضيا معاً  أسعد أيام حياتهما، ولكن قدر الله أن تختم اضطرابات النوم هذه الحياة  السعيدة بنهاية مأساوية .. حيث قتل (برايان) زوجته وهو يسير نائماً حيث  رآها في الحلم وكأنها لص يقتحم عليهما الكابينة المتنقلة، فانقض عليه  (برايان) وظل يخنق فيه حتى قضى عليه، ولم يكن يدرك المسكين أنه يخنق زوجته  (كرستين) حتى قضى عليها.
 وحينما بدأ محامي (برايان) مرافعته في جلسة  المحاكمة بقوله “إنها حالة استثنائية للغاية” واستمر في مرافعته عدة ساعات،  حتى ينل (برايان) حكم البراءة. وبعد الاطلاع على التقارير الطبية وجمع  الأدلة من خبراء اضطرابات النوم، وافقت النيابة على أن تصرفات المتهم غير  عمدية وأنه لا يُحمل نتيجة تصرفاته وهو واقع تحت تأثير تلك الحالة.
(صور برايان توماس)






​*9- الكلب المسكين الذي يحلم بالقتال وهو نائم.*​ 
يبدو أن المشي أثناء النوم ليس مقتصراً على البشر فحسب، فـ (بيزكيت) الكلب  المسكين يعاني من هذا المرض أيضاً، ويحلم بأنه يتشاجر مع أعداء آخرين  ويستجيب جسده وهو نائم لهذه المشاجرات، فيحول حياته أثناء النوم إلى جحيم.
 حصل الفيديو الخاص بالكلب (بيزكيت) Bizkit the Sleep Walking Dog  على  نسبة مشاهدة وهمية، تعدت حتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور الـ 22 مليون مشاهدة.

 لنشاهد الفيديو سوياً ..


[YOUTUBE]z2BgjH_CtIA[/YOUTUBE]


المصادر: 1, 2​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 مايو 2011)

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
تحف بيعملوا بلاوى وهما نايمين ههههههههه
ثانكس ميلو​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
كويس قوى انى مش بمشى وانا نايمة 
كان زمانى عملت نصايب

ثانكس مارو للموضوع​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2011)

*احنا العيال بتوع الجيش غلابه بقى على كدا*
*ههههههههههههه*
*مرسى يا مارو*​


----------



## grges monir (16 مايو 2011)

*العقل البشرى سوف يظل لغزا يحير العلماء الى نهاية الدهر*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مايو 2011)

*الحمدلله ع نعمة النوم ع طوووووووووووووول *
*ميرسي لموضوعك الجمييل*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ميرنا (16 مايو 2011)

حاجة صعبة اوى ولما يخسرو اقرب لناس ليهم


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (16 مايو 2011)

حلوين كتييييييييييييييير يامارو​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2011)

احساس صعب قوي 
لما بسبب نومه يصحي ويكون فقد اغلي ما ليه

ربنا يشفيهم


----------



## max mike (20 مايو 2011)

*موضوع جميل قوى يا مارسو وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة دى
ربنا يحمينا من مرض زى ده ممكن يسبب بكوارث​*


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> تحف بيعملوا بلاوى وهما نايمين ههههههههه
> ثانكس ميلو​




*ثانكس كوكى نورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> كويس قوى انى مش بمشى وانا نايمة
> كان زمانى عملت نصايب
> 
> ثانكس مارو للموضوع​*




*ثانكس سندورة نورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *احنا العيال بتوع الجيش غلابه بقى على كدا*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> *مرسى يا مارو*​




*ثانكس جون نورت
*​


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *العقل البشرى سوف يظل لغزا يحير العلماء الى نهاية الدهر*




ثانكس جرجس نورت​


----------

